# Florida Lobster Mini-Season in Jupiter, FL



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Footage from my Day 1 of Mini-Season in Jupiter, FL. Just shows a dozen+ lobster being caught. Luckily got my 12 limit for that day.

https://vimeo.com/72771189


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Dang I wanna go! Great video.


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

dsar592 said:


> Dang I wanna go! Great video.


Lobster season or not, I would definitely recommend diving in Jupiter, the reef system is awesome there. I think it is some of the best dives in Florida. During lobster season they don't take you to their best dive sites, because the broken bottom is more of what they target, instead of their awesome ledges. Goliath grouper and Sea Turtles are in abundance there. Lemon sharks congregate there during certain times of the year as well.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Awesome video Thanks a lot!


----------



## bama6977 (May 5, 2013)

Great video:notworthy:


----------

